# Shave or not to shave



## lovinghusband2016 (Dec 26, 2016)

Just curious how many women shave trim or just leave it alone


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Can you narrow this down, are we talking about legs, armpits, "meatlocker", beard/mustache?


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Pretty sure he is referring to vajayjay.

Which, ironically is referred to as 'trim' in some quarters. Which makes his post funnier!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I figure some shave, some trim, some cut, some pluck, some do none of those and some wax while some others have a laser applied. I also figure except for the laser bit, some women may do one, some or all of the before mentioned things variously throughout their lives.

How is that for numbers?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

lovinghusband2016 said:


> Just curious how many women shave trim or just leave it alone


At this point, you have 12 posts. Pretty much *ALL* 12 of those posts are sex-related about how 'wet your wife gets' or talking about how you don't get enough oral from her or how you were such a porn expert you knew every porn actresses name at one point.

This post just makes you sound like a hormonal 17 year old teenage mouth breather looking for a cheap thrill.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Can you narrow this down, are we talking about legs, armpits, "meatlocker", beard/mustache?


Eyebrows?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Can you narrow this down, are we talking about legs, armpits, "meatlocker", beard/mustache?


*If it's the "meatlocker," dear friend, then I just hope and pray that there are no "cold cuts" in there! 

Ol' Arb doesn't exactly care for hair on his sandwiches! But, then again, he's never really turned down a hairy sandwich either!*


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> Can you narrow this down, are we talking about legs, armpits, "meatlocker", beard/mustache?


Meatlocker?! Lol 😃

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> Meatlocker?! Lol 😃
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I would make some Subway joke about the meatlocker requiring a foot long sub, but then I would never visit the meatlocker :crying: >


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

I've seen my wife shave her upper lip, although she's never had lip hair. This might be a good example of paranoia.

I like the title of the thread--modern Shakespearean, for the hairy.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

EllisRedding said:


> I would make some Subway joke about the meatlocker requiring a foot long sub, but then I would never visit the meatlocker :crying: >


I definitely don't think of Subway when you say meatlocker! They really do get cheap on the meat. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a friend who plucks hair from her chin, does that count?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I used to date a bearded lady from the circus, but if memory serves me correctly, she may have actually exfoliated her "meatlocker," but never her face! *


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Well I can assure you that no woman EVER shaves her vagina!! She may shave her bikini line, or her vulva, but NEVER EVER her vagina.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Can you narrow this down, are we talking about legs, armpits, "meatlocker", beard/mustache?


*I don't know why most of us guys are all getting worked up over the mere mention of "meatlockers" and such!

After all, the vast majority of us guys are strictly vagitarians!*


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> *I don't know why most of us guys are all getting worked up over the mere mention of "meatlockers" and such!
> 
> After all, the vast majority of us guys are strictly vagitarians!*


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *I don't know why most of us guys are all getting worked up over the mere mention of "meatlockers" and such!
> 
> After all, the vast majority of us guys are strictly vagitarians!*


:lol:

I just spat coca cola all over my computer and some came out of my nose!! Bahahahaha....warn me before you post a funny comment Arb! Roflol


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

frusdil said:


> :lol:
> 
> I just spat coca cola all over my computer and some came out of my nose!! Bahahahaha....warn me before you post a funny comment Arb! Roflol


*Please don't send me the repair bill for that computer of yours, sweet lady!*


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *
> 
> After all, the vast majority of us guys are strictly vagitarians!*


You, sir, are a cunning linguist... >


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I had an old girlfriend that called it.......deforestation


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

DayOne said:


> You, sir, are a *cunning linguist...* >


*Absolutely! Is there any other kind?

After all, my great uncle was known far and wide as the revered and the notorious Colonel Lingus!*


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I've thought about shaving the hair off my head, not for political reasons or anything, I'd just like to be rid of split ends. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

MrsAldi said:


> I've thought about shaving the hair off my head, not for political reasons or anything, I'd just like to be rid of split ends.


Like another famous Irish lady, Sinead O'Connor!


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Omg I wrote vagitarian by mistake on a board that went to our chef. I meant vegetarian, they won't let me ever forget it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

DayOne said:


> Like another famous Irish lady, Sinead O'Connor!


I think she wants to become an American citizen now, she said Ireland is toxic for her. You're welcome.  

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

MrsAldi said:


> I think she wants to become an American citizen now, she said Ireland is toxic for her. You're welcome.


TBF, she looks a lot like Sue Pollard (Peggy from HiDeHi) these days! :surprise:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomara said:


> Omg I wrote * vagitarian *by mistake on a board that went to our chef. I meant vegetarian, they won't let me ever forget it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*I love it! I just absolutely love it!*


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

My girl used to shave 100% but has been growing a landing strip for the last month and I like it! As long as no bush, I'm down!


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

As we're back on the subject, M'Lady went Brazilian (via wax) a while back, at my request. Suits her, and she liked it enough to keep it that way.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I have to admit I don't mind the waxing but I think my guy should help pay since he is the one making the request.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Tomara said:


> I have to admit I don't mind the waxing, but I think my guy should help pay since he is the one making the request.


The debit card M'Lady uses is on our joint account, which only my pay cheque goes into. So, I guess I AM paying for her waxing! (and reaping the benefits... ;-) )


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

DayOne said:


> The debit card M'Lady uses is on our joint account, which only my pay cheque goes into. So, I guess I AM paying for her waxing! (and reaping the benefits... ;-) )


*Oh yes, you lucky devil! >
~ there is truly a God!*


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> *Oh yes, you lucky devil! >
> ~ there is truly a God!*


I think you might be right. Whenever I get to said 'reaping', she shouts his name... ;-)


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> I think she wants to become an American citizen now, she said Ireland is toxic for her. You're welcome.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


We'll take O'Connor, you have to take the entire Kardashian/Jenner clan. Deal?


----------

